# To fellow Halloweeners,



## The Ripper (Dec 31, 2009)

Just would like to chat with people that share the same interests as I, of course Halloween as well as the macabre and the mysterious.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Ripper


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Chat away. There are some very chatty people here.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Ripper!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the insanity


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Do you do a Halloween display?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ripper!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

i hope you dont let ny back farts rip. lol welcome to the forum!

-BYH


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Careful.....some wickedness may occur


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------

